# Grazing land to rent how much should we offer per acre?



## sadiedeb (4 April 2013)

Can I pick your lovely horsey minded brains please - we're having to bid in for grazing license of field which is just over 5 acres (split into two fields)- in Hampshire, no lighting, very difficult access (only made easier for us as we hire the paddock that leads onto it rather than entering via a main rain into small part of field then through another gate across muddy footpath over a wooden bridge into rest of field) but don't really know what to offer - help please


----------



## sadiedeb (4 April 2013)

have reposted this in Tack Room but can't work out how to delete this thread sorry


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (4 April 2013)

Is it just seasonal use allowed or is it all year use as you want licence?

Assuming the latter, then maybe £100 a month? Assuming there's some fencing there?

Watch out for the footpath bit, crossing might be deemed as using which of course horses aren't allowed to strictly so try to make sure no deep hoofprints / gouges if you have any militant walkers around...


----------



## sadiedeb (4 April 2013)

thing is it's the only way from one field to the other (literally couple of a steps) -yes is all year round - and fencing is secure because we've secured it


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (4 April 2013)

I should have said the £100 was in total, have realised you asked per acre.

Well that's what I would pay, I would want a get out clause tho re the footpath, if you were stopped from getting access then I would want to be able to cancel the agreement with shortish notice period.


----------



## debsandpets (5 April 2013)

I am in the midlands and rent approx 11 acres of very poor quality grazing (but it is in my village and it suits my sheep, pigs and horses needs) apart from the fact there are NO FACILITES at all ie no running water, shelter, electric absolutely nothing,  and had to put up my own fencing on the road side of the field (permanent electric fence).
I pay £240 per month for the land, not sure if that helps or not though ...........


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 April 2013)

Im in Gloucestershire and I rent approx. 4 acres with water but nothing else for £100 pcm. I then also rent a paddock probably 1.5 acres for £40 which has no water supply but is literally across a tiny lane from the first so not a problem.

My partner was telling me yesterday about a farm they are looking to put in a bid for (they farm arable but it includes pasture) Being arable farmers they had a good idea what that side was worth too them but have been informed the pasture is only worth £40 per acre per annum??!! Really? 
I need some of this!


----------



## sadiedeb (6 April 2013)

Think that's why council don't want to give guide price as had been rented by farmer as was paying something silly like 500 for the lot per year - but now they are aiming it to horsey people and want to "test the market" we were paying 1200 from the farmer subletting (not realising he wasn't allowed to do this) - but have no idea what to go for now - we're in hampshire - thing is the land is opp my house and backs onto my friends property so we really want the field


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (6 April 2013)

poiuytrewq said:



			Im in Gloucestershire and I rent approx. 4 acres with water but nothing else for £100 pcm. I then also rent a paddock probably 1.5 acres for £40 which has no water supply but is literally across a tiny lane from the first so not a problem.

My partner was telling me yesterday about a farm they are looking to put in a bid for (they farm arable but it includes pasture) Being arable farmers they had a good idea what that side was worth too them but have been informed the pasture is only worth £40 per acre per annum??!! Really? 
I need some of this!
		
Click to expand...

Bigger quantities of land are a lot cheaper per acre, the same as if you buy stuff in bulk. Horse sized plots are always approx twice the cost per ac because of the competition.


----------



## sadiedeb (6 April 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Bigger quantities of land are a lot cheaper per acre, the same as if you buy stuff in bulk. Horse sized plots are always approx twice the cost per ac because of the competition.
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense and clears it up wondered why that was case - thank you.  They've also got another field 18 acres just up from this one which at moment putting as grazing for sheep/cattle but would consider changing license


----------



## cobden99 (7 April 2013)

I used to pay £600 a year for 1.25 acres and £1500 a year for 5 acres. Both good access but no facilities at all and poor grazing ( which suited me at the time). Anything with poor access would put me off tbh.


----------



## sadiedeb (7 April 2013)

cobden99 said:



			I used to pay £600 a year for 1.25 acres and £1500 a year for 5 acres. Both good access but no facilities at all and poor grazing ( which suited me at the time). Anything with poor access would put me off tbh.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's bad access as the gate is on a road (which can be fairly busy) so if you had a horsebox/trailer you would have to park on road to unload


----------



## kiteman0 (7 April 2013)

i would pay. £150 per acre per annum.


----------



## windand rain (8 April 2013)

I paid 70 per calender month for 7 acres with a hedge and water we fenced it safely before we rented it and divided it with our own electric fencing


----------



## HardySoul1 (8 April 2013)

If you are submitting a sealed bid make sure you offer an odd amount, not a round figure. That's how I got mine, by slightly outbidding the nearest bid! 
Offer as much as you can realistically afford without feeling ripped off. Consider how you would feel seeing someone else using the field everyday if they bid more, but try to keep offer sensible.


----------

